# Turbo M20B25



## E30949/909 (May 11, 2012)

What's the best turbo setup for this motor that can be put on a bone stock engine?


----------



## Microtesties (Oct 24, 2012)

I have an E34 with an M20B25 motor. Unfortunately as far as I can see they aren't really fit for any kind of aggressive forced induction. You could build some kind of ram air intake though. Post pics if you do build something!


----------



## Newman271 (Apr 9, 2012)

T-28 from a dsm... or maybe a 16g. The motors have a 8.5:1 compression. I would at the very least buy: MLS headgasket, arp head studs, injectors, and a tune. Otherwise, you'll boost maybe 3-5psi and fuel cut. In that case, don't waste your time.


----------

